# "really reliable recall" training -- worked for us



## Parsifal (Feb 1, 2006)

Because we live in the country, Annie spends a lot of time off leash on our walks. We've done basic obedience and agility, and some other fun things (like a doggie dancing class, which was hilarious--but great for sharpening training skills).

She had a "90%" recall -- she'd recall immediately from anything other than chasing cats or squirrells. If one of them hove into view, she'd recall after a vigorous chase. 

So I retrained her (and me) on the recall using the "Really Reliable Recall" training on DVD. Very simple, just a variation of how I trained in the first place, but with more focus and a new "emergency recall" signal. 

Yesterday, off leash on a country walk, we ran into a surprise cat (how it got where it did I don't know) -- the first off-leash cat experience since I started the retraining. 

Annie recalled immediately to me. I was suprised and very pleased. 

One sparrow does not a summer make, but still....

It helps also that she's 3 1/2 and is now much calmer and more responsive; and that I have a few more training skills than I did before. 

The video's available at Dogwise.com.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

I hadn't really thought of it in just that way but, yeah, "emergency recall" is how I train dogs offleash as well. That special command that's given when they absolutely, positively MUST come back instantly. My usual recall is just the dog's name with the word "come". I use the same method used in military drill commands. The name is given as preperatory and the command comes louder and more forcefully. With the emergency recall I simply make the command louder, sterner and add the word "now" with an even louder and more forceful tone than the original command so that it comes out something like this:

Frigga, <span style='font-size: 14pt'>COME </span> <span style='font-size: 20pt'> NOW! </span>


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: "really reliable recall" training -- worked fo*

Thats funny GSdad, b/c that is how we had to train Shane for his recall (or still in the process of training). But the "polite" "Shane, come" was not working AT ALL. He would look at us and be like "yeah, right come and get me!" So the trainer, made us use that military style you are talking about. Start off soft, "Shane",... then "COME NOW", so much more effective.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Impressive recall with a cat involved!









Thanks for the info on the DVD, always good to recommend info that works!


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

This is posted just in time for me.. we REALLY need to work on this. Thank! Ill check it out.


----------



## davismiro (Sep 27, 2006)

I have found that a higher pitched "hurry" added to come works well for us.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Parsifal, could you please describe how the method works and how you retrained your dog?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes please share how you did this with what methods unless you want us all to buy the DVD.









I have 3 GS's that NEED to have the recall down along with LEAVE IT...........COME !

Just not 100% sure how to teach this & have them do it 100% while off lead !

Thanks..........


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, can you please describe the method in detail? I'm also unable to get the DVD.. I'm in Europe.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Having taken Thor to training sessions (have postponed them for a while...summer and it's too hot to travel/train and then there's the GAS costs), I've wondered if any of it would be worth it when the emergency time came.

We have a new fenced in back yard now, and Thor and Freya love being turned loose in its confines. The other day, I forgot to check the second gate and the both got loose. A beeping horn called me outside and a guy shouted the dogs were free. Needless to say, with Thor's history (documented elsewhere on this site as many of you know), I cringed.

Trotted to the edge of the road where I saw Freya standing on the side of the road and Thor circling a small truck, who had stopped probably to avoid hitting the stupid dog. I called "Freya, come!" and she ran right to my side. Then I called to Thor (praying...*laughing*).

"Thor, LEAVE IT! COME HERE!" 

Can you share my thrill and amazement when he turned, looked at me, and then came running right to my side? Whatever it has cost me in time, money, the daily effort to continue his lessons even without the trainer handy, was worth it all for just that one moment.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Diane, that is wonderful, way to go Thor!







I think that it is THE most important thing you can teach a dog, and probably one of the hardest~the first test is the hard part, hoping your dog will pass, especially in an emergency type situation.


----------

